# Treating Pigeon Flies



## careyotis (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone found "EKTOMED" from MedPet for treating pigeon flies? or any type of drop or bath type treatment for them?

I read it from this link:
http://www.pigeoninflight.com/index.php/external-parasites-of-pigeons

If anyone knows let me know or if you have a homemade remedy for treating I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Permethrin 10% 1 tablespoon per 1 gallon of water - is what most use for bugs, lice / flies / mites. It is supposed to last for a month, and is used as a dip. Can order it or get it at any farm supply store.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

careyotis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone found "EKTOMED" from MedPet for treating pigeon flies? or any type of drop or bath type treatment for them?
> 
> ...


Easier than liquid treatment is powder. Livestock powder or an avian lice powder will work. I have used seven dust here in the US, But not sure if you have it there. The reason the powder is easier and will work well is because pigeons skin and feathers are dry and almost rain proof, it is hard to saturate completely. The powder is closer to their natural dust or Blume they have so it travels well through the feathers and under the wing, it is easier for the person to get feathers covered when using a plastic bag, put the bird in the bag and leave the head out, you may need two people, then massage the powder all over and under the wings, use a cotton ball with powder to get near the head, avoiding the eyes and nose. Then let the bird go back in the loft to shake the excess off. You may want to repeat it in several weeks. The birds feathers still look normal and not humiliated by being wet and oily looking, like liquid sprays and dips do.


----------



## faerielady (Dec 6, 2015)

Sevin Dust has been found to be cumulative in a birds system in a recent study. I used it for years, but after the study, I switched to a Permethrin Lawn & Garden dust. Available at about any store with a garden center.


----------



## faerielady (Dec 6, 2015)

faerielady said:


> Sevin Dust has been found to be cumulative in a birds system in a recent study. I used it for years, but after the study, I switched to a Permethrin Lawn & Garden dust. Available at about any store with a garden center.


I found one of the result pages, will keep looking for the other 2:
http://www.healthyworld.org/sevin.html



More info here:
http://www.healthyworld.org/sevin.html


----------



## careyotis (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey thanks, I did find 5% of Permethrin would that still be ok to use? How does the treatment work for that? every couple of days over a week? Thanks


----------



## faerielady (Dec 6, 2015)

I dust (or dip) my birds, then repeat in 10 days. I prefer dusting. Less stressful on the birds.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

careyotis said:


> Hey thanks, I did find 5% of Permethrin would that still be ok to use? How does the treatment work for that? every couple of days over a week? Thanks


If you use that, you use it once as a dip. It lasts for one month. Basically you get a bucket you can fill with a couple gallons of water, and you add 1 tablespoon per 1 gallon of warm water of permethrin. You get your pigeon and submerge them in water up to the neck, *DO NOT GO PAST THE NECK OR GET THE HEAD WET, KEEP IT AWAY FROM EYES AND BEAK.* Let the bird soak for a minute, so it is totally wet, down to the skin. Then let your bird go back to its pen and dry off on its own. The permethrin is supposed to keep bugs away from your bird for a month from the time you gave them the treatment.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

careyotis said:


> Hey thanks, I did find 5% of Permethrin would that still be ok to use? How does the treatment work for that? every couple of days over a week? Thanks


I used a 5% permethrin powder. It was called seven dust. I used it for new birds or rescues that had lice, three times in 6 weeks should cover it. I don't routinely use seven 5%, or livestock dust as there is not a lice problem in my loft. If one has to use the lice dust routinely on a regular basis then I would not use seven, but it is fine for one bird or a new bird getting one treatment.


----------



## Gav-1987 (Dec 21, 2013)

Could you use this Permethrin in the pigeon bath for the pigeons cheers.


----------

